# Flattening a print (slight wrinkles)



## Mesoam (Sep 21, 2009)

I have a good size print I had developed a while ago (20x24 i think?)

I have moved it from a few different places and need to really get it flat again, there are some small wrinkles in it most likely from the summer humidity e/t/c

I really don't have two pieces of glass to put it between but do have the one i will be framing it with

i'm just looking for some tips to get it as crisp as possible again before framing

any suggestions?


----------



## christopher walrath (Sep 21, 2009)

Definitely need a couple of panes of glass to sandwich it in.  I would probably humidify it slightly before doing so to prevent further damage by flattening it as this is how they apparently occurred in the first place.  The glass will prevent any dyes, etc. from staining the print upon drying.


----------



## CSR Studio (Sep 23, 2009)

If it is B&W you could put it in a bath of hypo clean and rewet it and then redry it. That should do it.


----------

